# This is winter, get over it ... another Rant



## billski (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## andrec10 (Dec 11, 2010)

I tell my Friends that complain about the snow and cold, if you dont like it, move to Florida! Its supposed to be cold and snowy in NY this time of the year. I Get some dirty looks sometimes!


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 11, 2010)

andrec10 said:


> I tell my Friends that complain about the snow and cold, if you dont like it, move to Florida! Its supposed to be cold and snowy in NY this time of the year.



+1


----------

